# new ipods, september 2009



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Check Mac Rumors: Apple Mac Rumors and News You Care About they'll have the latest and greatest info on this stuff.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

It's not too hard to predict this year.

5th-gen iPod nano: camera, slightly taller screen, 16GB and 32GB of storage.

3rd-gen iPod touch: camera, iPhone 3GS processor and graphics, 16GB, 32GB and 64GB of storage.

The tricky bit is actually the iPod classic. Does Apple kill it off as fewer and fewer people demand having over 120GB of storage? I can't see it getting a camera, and the hard drive upgrades available to Apple are very limited as everyone moves to flash memory. There's a chance you'll see a 160GB or even 240GB drive if it can be sufficiently slim, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Why is a camera stupid? Remember, the best camera is the one you actually have with you, and I've actually ditched my point and shoot when I got my iPhone as it's just one less thing to carry, although I'm still planning to get a DSLR.

It's time for the iPod Touch to lose the chrome back.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

spiffychristian said:


> 1. i think it's stupid .. its stupid ..i still think it's a stupid idea.


Suggestion: Try substituting "I disagree" for "it's stupid", and then present your reasons for disagreeing. For one, you won't risk other people thinking you are calling *them* stupid, and for another, your opinion is more likely to be taken seriously.

O'course that's just _my_ opinion.


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

I'd like the touch to basically be an iPhone without the phone part. With so many neat apps using the GPS function, it would be nice to see that included, but that's probably not in the cards...


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

spiffychristian said:


> 1. i think it's stupid that they would make the nano taller and put a camera in it.
> 
> 2. its stupid that they would put the camera in an ipod touch too, and they need to make the ipod touch look different than the iphone. they should take the black bars off the top and bottom.
> 
> ...


This is all speculation, but I wouldn't at all be surprised if the Classic is phased out as it's no longer their top seller. The Nano, Shuffle and Touch (hey...that sounds like a name of a band!) each offers better value and generally more features. 

Adding a camera to the Nano and Touch models would help keep them one step (well several, really) ahead of the inferior knock-offs. I'd even hazard to guess that they could do so without adding length to the devices.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

spiffychristian said:


> 1. i think it's stupid that they would make the nano taller and put a camera in it.
> 
> 2. its stupid that they would put the camera in an ipod touch too, and they need to make the ipod touch look different than the iphone. they should take the black bars off the top and bottom.
> 
> ...





spiffychristian said:


> okay, so we all know every september apple comes up with new ipods.
> 
> what do you think they will look and be like?
> 
> ...


So, you ASK people to speculate, and when someone does their speculations are stupid? 

Epic.. Fail..


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

spiffychristian said:


> also, since september is vastly approaching


???

Are you callin' September FAT? Because if you are, I'm telling.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

spiffychristian said:


> vastly is an adverb, as in the way september is approaching.
> 
> how is september approaching: vastly: to an exceedingly great extent or degree.
> 
> i think that makes sense, no?


No.

September is _fast_ approaching makes sense. September is _rapidly_ approaching also makes sense.

_Vastly_ approaching does not make any sense. The dictionary definition you misquoted actually says "of a great extent or *quantity*; *immense*." In other words, _vast_ and its derivatives refer mainly to _size_, but when they refer to distance (such as "the vast void of the universe") they refer to a very GREAT distance.

So it's the exact WRONG word to use. More accurate choices might include "soon," "quickly" or good old "just around the corner."

This has been another episode of "Pedantic Man" with your host Chas_M. Please join us next time as we rant about the annoyingly frequent use of "it's" when one actually means "its."


----------



## vfr (Jul 22, 2009)

One thing it *won't* have -- a Micro SD card or any kind of storage expansion slot. :-(


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------

